# Application pour les abréviations



## kirian (24 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

je cherche une application qui puisse me gérer mes abréviations. Par exemple : quand je tape "we" qu'il l'application doit automatiquement insérer "weekend". 
Je viens d'un BlackBerry et cela était bien gérer je trouve.
Je précise que j'ai un iPhone officel non jailbreaker. 

Merci d'avance


----------

